
My first app after bootcamp - zuji1022
My co-founder Joey and I started Baron Fig 3 years back on Kickstarter making analog products.  At the same time, we always wanted to make an app to capture and organize your notebooks.<p>We tried every way possible to not program it ourselves.  Made a few versions using contractors.  Problem for us it was slow, expensive, and couldn&#x27;t make changes fast.<p>I tried learning myself watching videos online, but didn&#x27;t feel I was learning fast enough.  Ended up finding an iOS bootcamp in NYC (TurnToTech).  Spent 4.5 months splitting my time between a full time bootcamp and helping to run our full line of physical products! (paper notebooks, pens, leather cases)<p>After 6 months of working on the app, we finally released it today. Its been quite a journey and learned a ton.  If anyone wants to check it out, can take a look at our site.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.baronfig.com&#x2F;pages&#x2F;codex
======
morlokman
Joey here. Major props to Adam from learning iOS/Swift and publishing Codex in
less than a year. Let us know what you think, always looking to improve.

